# How fires are built, in Texas, in their smokers...



## daveomak (Mar 24, 2021)

No grating...


...


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 24, 2021)

Nice video Dave, thanks!


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 24, 2021)

COOL


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2021)

fies? Is that suppose to be fires?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 24, 2021)

Great job Dave.  I could have had enough with 1 of the little guys you caught?!  Appreciate you sharing your excess with those who are hungry. BTW - How did the young'uns handle the catfish heads?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 24, 2021)

Interesting Video!!
The Catties look Great.
Catfish has always been By Far my Favorite Eating Fish, even back in the 50s when I think my family was the only ones in Pennsylvania admitting to eating Catfish. Everybody up here said, "Ewww--You eat Catfish???"
However the first thing I always do with a Catfish is Skin it.
Catfish skin is like thick rubber, like a Wetsuit.
I was glad to see it fell off in this video, later, but it would be better to remove it first IMHO.  And they are soooo Easy to Skin.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 24, 2021)

Boy that the easy way to skin catfish.  Going to have to try that.  I have some friends that go noodling for them.  Tried get me do it and said no way.  They have had some close calls.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 24, 2021)

That's pretty cool,  but that smoker would have to become a dedicated catfish smoker.   I would not want to put any other meats in there as the fish smell will hang around.

And I still think I'd prefer to clean em and fry em.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool video, Dave!
I'll still take mine deep fried with fries and cole slaw thank you...
:-)


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Mar 24, 2021)

Great video and love to see another method and learned something new.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 24, 2021)

Easier to do with a bigger fire. Patio size offsets need some help to keep burning with minimal fuel.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 25, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> Easier to do with a bigger fire. Patio size offsets need some help to keep burning with minimal fuel.



Please explain what you mean by that...  I'm lost...  Dave


----------



## paul_alex (May 1, 2021)

Does anyone know the origin of these type of smokers?


----------

